# custom ghostbusters converse



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys hows it going?

So im always doing some sort of project of something halloween related. I looked online and didnt find many ghostbuster shoes so figured what the heck! 

These are my hand painted/hand stitched ghostbuster converse....(mannella is my last name if you were wondering)

Let me know what you guys think! 

Thanks


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Those are cool.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

way cool....luv....I want a pair in crocs....yes I love them...lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat kicks.


----------



## ecwilder (Sep 4, 2015)

Are you still doing these shoes?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow! Those are super cool! You are very talented!!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wish those were sold. I would buy em


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, they're awesome! Great work!


----------



## Phil Locklear (Sep 6, 2015)

really cool


----------

